
Using the Edwards-Curve Digital Signature Algorithm (EdDSA) in IKEv2 - okket
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8420
======
ibotty
When it's standardized, and implemented in the servers, and said software part
of mainstream and enterprise distributions, and all major desktop and phone
OSs have implemented it (I am looking at you Apple!), and all of your clients
updated their OS and all people updated to the latest version, then you can
disable all other key exchanges and finally get rid of some part of the old
crypto in IPSec. Or you use an appliance for IPSec, then you're screwed.

